

Andreessen Horowitz Investing In Red-Hot Pinterest
 - ndewan
http://www.businessinsider.com/pinterest-andreessen-horowitz-2011-10

======
ndewan
$200mm Valuation for Pinterest? Not justifiable in ANY way.

~~~
arkitaip
The investors couldn't care less. It's about finding the next cash cow then
doing the usual pump and dump.

~~~
ndewan
This is just sad. The next wave of entrepreneurs aren't being exposed to
logical business decisions.

